# First time suet visitor



## RVT1K (Jan 14, 2022)

This is the first time we've ever seen a Northern Flicker on the suet basket. In fact, I had read that they don't like to feed from anything that swings. 
We've seen them before but only feeding on the ground. 
Maybe the single-digit temps had something to do with it. 
Shot through a window.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 14, 2022)

Those are very attractive birds, you're lucky to have them around. I like the color in the pics.


----------



## ivanz (Jan 14, 2022)

Very nice captures here RVT. If you shot them through a window you must have the cleanest windows in you town. It looks like a European woodpecker too me.


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 14, 2022)

RVT1K said:


> This is the first time we've ever seen a Northern Flicker on the suet basket. In fact, I had read that they don't like to feed from anything that swings.
> We've seen them before but only feeding on the ground.
> Maybe the single-digit temps had something to do with it.
> Shot through a window.
> ...


Very nice shots.


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 15, 2022)

ivanz said:


> Very nice captures here RVT. If you shot them through a window you must have the cleanest windows in you town. It looks like a European woodpecker too me.



I'll have to mention this to my wife, thanks!

I think the angle of the sun has a lot to do with it as well. I put the sunshade right against the glass and I'm sure that helps cut reflections.


----------



## slat (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice shot. I don't see as many as I used to.


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2022)

That's exciting!   I love watching the action around the feeders and just the locals in general.    Always interesting. 

This guy is a beauty!  Nice capture, regardless of being through the window.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------

